# Snowy Red Shank.



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

This is probably the closest I have ever got to these birds. They are absolute nightmares for being the first to take flight from which all other birds usually scarper as well.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

lol funny how it is all on there back...


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice pics, they dont look too happy though mate.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------

